# Cheaper Lab/Rodent Breeding Cages



## visitor (Jan 8, 2011)

A friend is sourcing some rodent breeding cages and has the option of opaque or clear tubs.
Given the choice which would you prefer?


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Opaque for me as I think the mice would feel more vulnerable in the clear


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

clear. I like to be able to watch them


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

personal preference depends on what is being kept in them mainly.

Opaque for birthing nursing and pairings helps the does feel safer being out of direct sight of surroundings.
Weaning/growing on holding Clear as I find it helps calm the skittish ones down that little bit quicker than in opaque


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

pro-petz said:


> Opaque for birthing nursing and pairings helps the does feel safer being out of direct sight of surroundings.
> Weaning/growing on holding Clear as I find it helps calm the skittish ones down that little bit quicker than in opaque


This, in my opinion, as well. Even though I'd say most does, and pairs, do well in clear.


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

I actually never gave it much thought! All of mine are clear, but not really for a specific reason. I do like to be able to see them though, it makes it easier to spot any unusual behavior if they are being quiet.


----------

